
Finally, You can auto-renew your free ssl certs even if you are using cPanel - webstandardcss
https://www.reddit.com/r/sysadmin/comments/3w8yfk/finally_you_can_automatically_renew_your_free_ssl/
======
webstandardcss
I been making steady improvements. It is feature complete but needs
refactoring... Any suggestions?

[https://bitbucket.org/webstandardcss/lets-encrypt-for-
cpanel...](https://bitbucket.org/webstandardcss/lets-encrypt-for-cpanel-
centos-6.x)

